# Where is uncompressed FreeBSD 7.2 ISO?



## apasajja (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

Im having problem with the DVD ISO (i386).

I cannot extract .gz files. I have many time download the .gz files from here but it still give me error when burning the extracted .iso to disc.

Is there any links to download .iso (uncompressed) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (May 28, 2009)

what kind of error, what app do you use to burn dvd?

burncd may throw some kind of io.... error at the end of burning, but that is irrelevant.


----------



## apasajja (May 28, 2009)

yes.. IO error. btw, Im now in xubuntu. I have no idea about that

Im using Brasero Disc Burner


----------



## graudeejs (May 28, 2009)

why not to simply use growisofs?

something like this should work

```
$ growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=/path/to/image.iso
```

replace /dev/cd0 to appropriate linux device

EDIT: you might need to be root, or configure linux devices to burn as user


----------



## apasajja (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for that advise... but still not works... just until 36% and it stuck.

I think the problem maybe come from my hardware ..

Burning PC-BSD also give me problem


----------



## c0mput3r (Jun 6, 2009)

I cannot unzip the file either, no matter what I do or try. It just keeps throwing error messages. I even downloaded it from different locations.


----------



## hitest (Jun 6, 2009)

c0mput3r said:
			
		

> I cannot unzip the file either, no matter what I do or try. It just keeps throwing error messages. I even downloaded it from different locations.



That's odd.  Did you check your md5 checksum at the FreeBSD site and compare it to your extracted DVD iso?  How did you extract the DVD iso?
I use:  gunzip filename
I installed FreeBSD-amd64 last night using the amd-64.gz iso.  Everything worked out just fine.
Maybe turn down your burn rate.  Did you burn as an image?


----------

